# Working while holidays



## travelmoto (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everybody
wondering if it easy to find a job in Brisbane while holiday?
Australia has the name.. Come have holidays and work
Is this still a reality? Or things changed?

by the way
I will have just a thrust visa


----------



## travelmoto (Jun 7, 2011)

travelmoto said:


> Hello everybody
> wondering if it easy to find a job in Brisbane while holiday?
> Australia has the name.. Come have holidays and work
> Is this still a reality? Or things changed?
> ...


----------

